# Kenetrek Black Friday deal?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone on here know if kenetrek does Black Friday or cyber Monday?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

They went on sale today, 20% off and I was able to get a free pair of gaiters


----------

